# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  equipoise 4 an endurance athlete??

## enduro dood

what are you'lls thoughts on using equipoise if i'm an endurance athlete?? i've read up all about what it does, but i cant find anything as to what it will do for an endurance athlete..... 

thoughts?? suggestions?? 

another one i was looking into was winstrol . thoughts/suggestions on that as well for an endurance athlete??

is one better then the other to take for endurance sports??

thanks!!

----------


## Phate

you shouldn't double post

----------


## J-Dogg

I'm using 600mgs of EQ a week right now, and I can't run more than 2 miles from the pump I get in my calves and it causes shin splints.

I normally have no problem running 4 miles when i start cardio. I can run for about 20 minutes right now tops after taking 600mgs of advil.

----------


## reardbandit

If it were me, I would look into whatever those guys tested positive for that were competing in the Tour de France. I quit doing endurance sports some time ago and never considered using gear for them, but there is specific gear for the endurance athlete out there. I don't think that is necessarily what this site is geared towards. 

The gear endurance athletes use jacks up their red blood cell count, which makes it easier for O2 to be carried by their blood to their muscles during extended aerobic events, i.e. a bike race. It seems EPO is a big one for endurance athletes

In fact, check out the EPO thread that is in this section when you get a chance

----------


## spiderman7

I think the general idea is to stick to stuff in low doses for recovery purposes. A low dose of test along side low dose EQ would work.Most people would not use winstrol just because of its effects on their joints. The idea is to keep aggression and recovery while minimizing weight gain.Primo may also work at low doses.Like Reardbandit said EPO is king although aas in the right amount will help.
My suggestions would be 100 to 150 mg test a week along side 200 to 300 EQ. The higher the dose the more chance you may need an AI for water weight.The point is to increase your crit levels without the increase in weight.

----------


## jfalco

Endurance sports are about 90% mental. Steroids might give you the edge at the highest level, but odds are that you'll gain weight which will slow you down. 

What sport do you do? I used to get into distance running but never went further than a marathon and never very competitive. When I put up my best training times I weighed 128 lbs and was under 5% body fat.

----------


## reardbandit

Life is too short to be that small. You gotta get BIG!

----------


## jfalco

> Life is too short to be that small. You gotta get BIG!


That's why I'm bulking now. I'm up from 140 to 160 in about 3 months on a vegetarian diet. I'm not doing any endurance training while gaining weight like this needless to say.

----------

